# Shinobi 2



## makkuupussi (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde, 
hat von euch jemand Erfahrungswerte über ein Shinobi? 
Von der Optik und von den Papierdaten gefällt mir das bike sehr gut, aber wie sieht es ,mit den Fahreigenschaften aus? Da finde ich so richtig nichts.
Bisher bin ich mit einem 26" 150mm AM und einem 29" HT unterwegs, da ich von dem 29er überzeugt bin soll das Shinobi das AM ersetzen.

Danke schonmal
Uli


----------



## hawiro (6. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre eins, aber die Erfahrungen werden dir nichts nützen. Norco hat das Bike schon letztes Jahr aus dem Programm genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## makkuupussi (6. Mai 2014)

Laß bitte trotzdem mal hören, es gibt noch 2013er Modelle!

Uli


----------



## hawiro (6. Mai 2014)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Wie bei einem 29er-All-Mountain nicht anders zu erwarten, ist das Ding natürlich kein Wunder an verspielter Wendigkeit, aber ich kann mich auf der anderen Seite auch nicht beschweren, obwohl ich Rahmengröße XL fahre. Durch die großen Räder und den großen Federweg kann man schön auch mal draufhalten, wenn es rumpelig wird. Überschlagsgefühle, die ich mit 26ern in meiner Größe früher hatte, sind mit dem Shinobi passé, was aber natürlich auch für die meisten anderen 29er gelten dürfte.

Der Rahmen ist sehr stabil und für mich ist die Sitzposition wegen des langen Oberrohrs sehr gut (letzteres war auch der Hauptgrund, warum ich mir das Shinobi gekauft habe). Der Hinterbau ist durch den kürzeren Federweg natürlich nicht so plüschig wie bei Rädern mit mehr Federweg, aber auch nicht unangenehm. Das hängt natürlich auch vom verbauten Material ab (bei meinem Bike Monarch RT 3, da gibt es sicher noch bessere Dämpfer). Die Schaltung ist Standard-Shimano, da kann ich auch nicht meckern.

Die Ausstattung des Shinobi ist ja mehrmals geändert worden. Was wäre denn an dem verbaut, das Du im Blick hast?


----------



## makkuupussi (6. Mai 2014)

Bei mir wäre es eine komplette Sram x7 Ausstattung, Fox Federbein, Rockshox Revelation Gabel.
Es wäre dann eine Größe L, 186 cm, Schrittlänge 87, zarte 93 kg (steifer Rahmen kommt mir sehr gelegen).

Uli


----------



## hawiro (9. Juli 2014)

Und, hast Du dir das Teil geschossen? Wenn ja, schreib mal, wie es dir gefällt.


----------



## makkuupussi (11. Juli 2014)

Ja, die ersten 1000 km hat es auch schon hinter sich. 
Anfangs war ich etwas enttäuscht, das Bike war übel schlampig zusammengebaut, aber nach ein bischen Feintuning und Einstellerei ist es völlig i.O.. 
Lenker, Bremsscheibe vorne und Sattelstütze habe ich auch direkt getauscht, jetzt passt es.

Super finde ich die vielen kleinen Detaillösungen, wie Kettenführung, Ersatzschraube fürs Schaltauge im Rahmen und Sattelklemme mit Leitungsführung für die Variostütze. 

Das Fahrwerk ist klasse, klettert trotz 14,5 kg (fix und fertig mit Variostütze, Pedalen, Garmin...) noch gut und ist bergab eine Macht. Die Einstellung des Dämpfers fand ich ziemlich frickelig. 1 Bar zuviel und es fühlt sich knochenhart an, 1 Bar zu wenig und er rauscht durch. Da ich tendenziell eher mit recht weichem Fahrwerk unterwegs bin mußte ich vor jedem Anstieg das CTD des Dämpfers verstellen, nerv, jetzt passt es zumindest bei moderatem bergauf ohne zu Wippen auch in der offenen Stellung.

Erstaunlich wie wendig und trotzdem stabil die Fuhre läuft, macht wirklich Spaß.

Demnächst gehts in die Vogesen und ins Jura, mal sehen wie es sich da schlägt.

Uli


----------

